# Hobby Farm North Branch,MI (Lapeer County)



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

For Sale: Hobby Farm on 2.42 acres in North Branch MI. 4 bedroom 2 bath recently remodeled, very open floor plan. Large pole barn with additional lean to that has 2 horse stalls. Also has 2 goat pens and chicken coop. Property also has a pond. There is also a vacant parcel nextdoor for sale that is 9 1/2 acres adjoining the property, if you need more acreage.
Zillow LINK: http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/4560-Fish-Lake-Rd-North-Branch-MI-48461/77842903_zpid/


----------

